# A few pics of my fish.....



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Well they aren't the greatest or the best fish, but I was on chat last night and posted some of my pics and had to get off before I posted the rest, so here's all I have right now...i've had these for a while, but always forgot to share them lol.

Needlenose:




















Stingray:




























Dwarf fuzzy lionfish:





































Baby senegal bichir:









----------------------

Like I said not the best and not much, but that's all I have uploaded onto photobucket lol. Will post more later.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Great shots, love your lionfish!!


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Sweet photo's! I too indeed love the lionfish and the stingray! have any undershots of the stingray??


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

THx.

Will try to some shots of it's belly when it goes up the glass, last time everything was blurry


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

those are great!


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

Im jealous!!


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

the lion fish's eyes are insane, i love that glow color, porcupine puffers do the same thing (im sure lots of other do too, but those are the ones ive noticed)


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

Yeh, why are their eyes blue...Thats a turnoff for me.


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

thx.

The lions blue eyes are only noticeable when it light hits it at a certain angle. It looks normal than it turns and walla blue.

Will post some more pics when..wel...I get more lol.


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

what size tank is the lionfish in?


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Sadly it's in a 10 gallon. It was an impulse buy a while back. My 30 will be converted into saltwater once I get my dwarf seahorses (yes plan changed again). It may go in the 30 or i'll prolly sell it sooner or later.


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

flamingonhot said:


> Sadly it's in a 10 gallon. It was an impulse buy a while back.


I've been there, It was a DP for me lsat time. I saw one and bought it without even having a spare tank. So i whipped out a big fish bowl, put my betta in it, and gave my betta's old tank to the DP. 2 days ago I went back to the petsmart and they had a fresh shipment of DPs in, it was hard to resist passing them up but my old one had died of a bacterial infection and I gave his tank to a snail. 
I think your lionfish was a better buy then mine, he's a very impresive looking fish! Now I want one...great now I want a SW tank and I know i can't afford it!


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

yeah my 10 gallon has well over 300 into it and it's just basic stuff.

Pretty cool and addicting though lol.

Dwarf are definitely cool but hard to choose tankmates for, never know if its goiing to eat them or not. lmao


----------

